# Fool-A-Fish spray



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Anybody use this before. I'm thinking about trying this out on kings and walleye. Lots of guys are starting to use this and most of them are keeping it under wraps. I guess it works. We'll see. I'm going to buy some and use it for walleye in the St. Calir River. 

I read a article somewhere about a guy who fished Lake Erie with it. I guess it was a tournament. He was in 40-50 FOW. To make it short, he caught 8-10 times more eyes with it than other trailing fisherman useing same lures, same depth...etc. We'll see.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Kinda like that mechanical minnow that has been outlawed in BASS tournaments:lol: :lol: .


----------



## King Crawler (Feb 15, 2005)

Sounds right up your alley 06. 

There's a reason guys keep it under raps...they're embarassed to have wasted their money.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Actually.....................


*"Big Walleyes on Erie with Fool-A-Fish"
* 
"This story was written by Dr. Milan Jeckle, inventor of Fool-A-Fish. Terry Leffel's catch is also covered in the September/Fall issue of Great Lakes Angler Magazine. 
Dave Mull
Editor
Great Lakes Angler Magazine
Using Fool-a-Fish results in a huge catch of trophy walleyes on Lake Eire 

Terry Leffel used Fool-a-Fish to out-fish everyone on Lake Erie in April 2006. During five days of fishing the three clients aboard Terrys Yar-Craft boat named Reel Livin caught 48 walleyes weighing up to 10 1/2 pounds with an average of 7 pounds. They fished in 40-50 feet of water off Kellys Island out of Port Clinton. Terry used crank baits and worm harnesses to which he liberally applied the latest invention, a visual attractant called Fool-a-Fish. 

Fool-a-Fish is an odorless white spray containing thousands of microscopic Titanium Dioxide crystals. When applied to any bait or lure the crystals reflect 98% of the ultraviolet light. Ultraviolet light (UVA) is invisible to humans but fish are able to use this wavelength to see baits and lures from long distances, a revolutionary scientific fact just discovered in the last five years. Fish see the Fool-a-Fish coated bait as the brightest object in the water (like a gleaming disco ball) triggering more hits, usually from the largest fish. 
Terry Leffel says, Fool-a-Fish made the whole difference. The hundreds of boats fishing around us were using the same baits except I was using Fool-a-Fish. We were catching 8-10 times more walleyes than any other boat. It was humorous because some of the other boats ended up trailing and chasing us around trying to figure out what it was we were doing that made such a difference. Even the party in the second boat in our group, piloted by Ron Zalewski, wasnt catching anything. Ron started trailing us thinking maybe going at the same speed was the answer but it didnt do any of them any good. I was keeping Fool-a-Fish a secret because I was still skeptical. 
I had used Fool-a-Fish only one other time when it first came out in 2005. The first time I used it was on my last fishing trip for trophy walleyes in the north end of Lake Michigan on the Wisconsin side late 2005. I dont want to give out the exact location because its where I take clients wanting to tie into trophy walleyes. Anyway, I had 6 guys fishing out of two boats for six days for those extra big walleyes. I decided to put this Fool-a-Fish on everything we tossed into the water because of the reports being whispered around that it was the real cats meow. Well, we had a hard time staying under our legal limit. We finally quit fishing when we had right at 100 walleyes averaging just over 9 lbs each with 2 over 12 lbs. It was pretty unbelievable to all of us but I thought it could still be fluke so I kept Fool-a-Fish under my hat until the first trip out this spring. Ron Zalewski and the three guys on his boat were kept completely in the dark about Fool-a-Fish. Thats how careful I am to keep any fishing secret. 
We had a good laugh. After Ron Zalewski trailed us matching my speed and position for a half hour with my guys catching one big walleye after another and his guys getting nothing I finally get this irritated call from Ron over my radio. Whats going on? You know what I mean! After I came clean with my secret I ended up floating my extra bottle of Fool-a-Fish back to Rons boat in a plastic sandwich bag where he netted it. Needless to say as soon as Rons clients started using Fool-a-Fish they matched us big walleye for big walleye. A bust trip for Rons boat turned into a smiley day. 
Terry went on to say, At the campground in the evening after a day of fishing there was a steady stream of guys showing up to ask us what we were doing. Our success rate with the big walleyes was so spectacular that anybody out on the water had to notice and wonder What are those guys doing that Im not? What secret do they know that I dont know? I give most of the credit to Fool-a-Fish. 
Fool-a-Fish is not a miracle potion but it sure is helpful, particularly on those in-between days when the walleyes are only a little bit interested. I like using Fool-a-Fish on my boat as it is not greasy, toxic or foul smelling and it does not go bad in the bottle. Fool-a-Fish is easy to apply and can be used wet or dry on virtually any lure or bait including live minnows and night crawlers. 
The kids I take on free trips yearly through the sponsorship of Antigos Northwoods Sportsman Club love to spray their baits with this Fool-a-Fish. I also notice that the Fool-a-Fish spraying kids end up catching, what seems to me, fish they probably never would have caught. One or two extra fish can sure make the difference between a good day and a bad day for these youngsters. I tell you now that Fool-a-Fish never chases a fish away and it usually helps."


_Up your alley king._


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

I wouldnt waste the money on it.You and I jason both catch more walleyes than the average person with out traditional tackle.The best scent there is are that of the walleye on your lure Bomber walleyes are best:evil:


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

Yeah, when you find the "secret" to outcatch other tournament fisherman 8 to 1, especially walleye, where there is actually money to be won, why wouldnt you go tell everyone how you did it???

There probably isnt a downside to using scents, but I doubt you'll increase your catches much...


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Jason Adam said:


> Yeah, when you find the "secret" to outcatch other tournament fisherman 8 to 1, especially walleye, where there is actually money to be won, why wouldnt you go tell everyone how you did it???
> 
> There probably isnt a downside to using scents, but I doubt you'll increase your catches much...


Well I have to dissagree on that one.There are times that the walleyes arent biting without the stimulation of those special scents.Not that Im a big fan of using them personaly.I feel its kinda cheeting in a way.I have been out fished by people who use baitmait classic and walleye tourney super juice.I have used it at times and it has increased my catch of walleyes.The downside is that it will ruin the finish on some lures that I fish with and the smell unless washed off thuroughly will contaminate other lures in your box.Im not a fan of that.I believe that scents both good or bad can either kill your abiltiy to catch more fish or help you depending on what species and what scents are on your lures or bait.Im not a fan of live bait either.I swear by the lures I fish with,If I cant catch fish on them so be it.I go home skunked so be it not a big deal because I catch my share of fish most of the time anyways.


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

I'm going to be very careful about what I say here because I don't want to convey the wrong message, but I want to make my point too.

Magazines, especially small niche magazines with low numbers of subscribers usually make most of their money off of advertising. Subscription fees don't usually cover the cost of printing and postage, let alone pay for the writers, editors, someone to do the layout, etc. That's done by selling ad space. For a magazine like GL Angler to stay in business they need to consistently sell ad space. They do that by keeping advertisers happy. 

Keep that in mind when you read product reviews in small magazines. I'm not saying there's any dishonestly going on or saying anything bad about Dave and the people at GL Angler, but all of their reviews are glowing. I don't ever recall a review or editorial that said, "this advertiser has a new product, but it's not worth buying because it's really no different than any other flasher or lure on the market." To me, too many parts of that magazine read more like they were written by the marketing staff of some of the advertisers than by a reporter. Great articles on tactics and methods, but I'm skeptical of the reviews.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

The top 5 fish in this picture went over 32 lbs. The biggest was over 8 lbs. We boated over 100 fish that day. The best we heard on the radio was 1 other 3 man limit with the biggest fish being 3 lbs. For 5 bucks , I'll tell you our secret. :evil: 






No secret , just Steve's knowledge and plain old crawlers ! :lol:


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

Nice ride. The catch isn't to bad either.


----------



## steelheader (Jan 16, 2003)

Many of these products are aimed at attracting fish. Possibly, it may be more important to suppress the human odor from lures. We all have something called L-serine in our bodies, and supposedly fish can detect various levels of it. Lake Erie charter captains started using WD40 sprayed on lures years ago, and their catches increased. I use it casting for salmon, steelhead, brown trout, and walleyes. My catches have definitely increased.


----------



## brismit (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm not jumping on any bandwagon here, but did any of you actually read the article? It has nothing to do with scent.

_"Fool-a-Fish is an odorless white spray containing thousands of microscopic Titanium Dioxide crystals. When applied to any bait or lure the crystals reflect 98% of the ultraviolet light."_


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

Heres my thing... To me, its kinda like that Enzyte stuff. You know, "Smiling Bob". If for $50 you could buy something to.... and it worked, I dont think they'd have to advertise it. You'd know where to buy it cause there'd be guys lined up for weeks.

The same applies here. I'm not saying that atractants or baits or anything for that matter WON'T increase your catch at all, but If I could go to gander mtn and buy a can of spray for $10 and catch 10X as many fish as every tournament angler on the water, I'd think they wouldnt be able to keep the stuff on the shelves.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Interesting opinions....

If the spray is a liquid, I wonder how easily it washes off in the water. I was thinking they should make lures with the crystals already in them. Well, I found out they do. A company I seen in GLA mag. were selling flashers with the UV reflecting material. I have not heard anything about them yet. Some of this stuff has only been out for about 2 years.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

> You know, "Smiling Bob". If for $50 you could buy something to....


Hey! Just to set the record straight, Jason is not talking about me.

I've got 3 kids. No male enhancements needed here!:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Getaway said:


> ........ No male enhancements needed here!:lol: :lol: :lol:


Yeah ! Me Too !

But , don't ask my wife for her opinion. :shhh:


----------

